

App Engine: CPU hours very expensive with simple RSA benchmark - ww520
http://programmersbraindump.blogspot.com/2012/04/quick-google-app-engine-rsa-benchmark.html

======
Strom

      His CPU: i7, 2.8 GHz
      App Engine frontend CPU: 600MHz
    

He does a test and finds that his CPU is 5x faster. 2800 MHz / 600 MHz = 4.67,
so his findings match the documented instance speeds and yet he is surprised.

His pricing math is all wrong. Instances live 15 minutes after the last
request and you are charged for that. He claims that the amount of work he can
do on his i7 CPU for one hour would cost $8 on App Engine. Taking into account
his researched 5x faster speed, one hour would result in 5 hours on App
Engine, 5 hours + 15 minutes after the requests would mean 5.25 hours * $0.08
= $0.42, which is far less than his $8 statement.

------
Jyaif
One GAE instance is 5x slower than your CPU, period. It starts up an instance
for a minimum of 20 minutes, so you will be charged for 20 minutes whether you
generate 1 RSA key or 120.

Still, I'd also love for the price to come down.

~~~
Strom
Instances don't have a minimum runtime, they have an added runtime of 15
minutes.

Or to get even more technical, you are billed for an added 15 minute runtime
but the instance can still be shut down. However if an instance is needed
within these 15 minutes and the last one was shut down, then a new instance is
created and billing-wise it will act as if the old one was running all the
time.

An example to illustrate:

    
    
      T+00m request comes in, instance #1 is created
      T+05m request comes in
      T+07m instance #1 gets killed due to google spilling coffee on the server
      T+10m request comes in, instance #2 is created
      T+25m instance #2 has been idle for 15min, gets killed
      -
      Total charge: 25 minutes

------
robertocr
I love GAE, but these prices need to come down! CPU-intensive apps suffer the
most!

